# old movie names??



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw 2 "horror" movies as a kid...and I can not remember titles of them and I would love to see them again.

Both had to be in late 70's early 80's

1st: was about a head that talked and I think was searching for its body? I remember it was in a house with people and they would kinda carry it around...anyone know what Im talking about???

2nd: was some kinda flat pancake shaped things that a monster or alien would throw at people...it had some kinda worm like things that would kill people???

I know...you guys prob think I am CRAZY....but really I saw these 2 movies as a kid...and I cant find anyone who knows what I am talking about.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

The first one sounds like one I saw as a kid too. It was a head in some kind of box and was trying to tell the people where it's body was buried ??? I would like to know the name of it too. There was also another movie around that time with a head - but it was a blue head that tried to communicate and for the longest time we just called it "the blue head". Found out later it was "the frozen dead" and I happened to buy it on ebay - what memories.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

sharpobject said:


> The first one sounds like one I saw as a kid too. It was a head in some kind of box and was trying to tell the people where it's body was buried ??? I would like to know the name of it too. There was also another movie around that time with a head - but it was a blue head that tried to communicate and for the longest time we just called it "the blue head". Found out later it was "the frozen dead" and I happened to buy it on ebay - what memories.


Yea that sounds like it!! I wish I could remember...seems like it was a black & white movie though then again it may have been the TV I watched it on..lol.
I am going to search til I find it...I will let you know if I do


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

OH...I remember another one!!!

My dad was watching it and I remember my brother who was about 7 or 8 at the time...let out a scream!!! So I never got to finish watching it....it was on VHS...my dad turnned it off and that was that.

It was zombies..a cabin and in the woods....and I remember one part ...when a girl or a guy had been turnned into a zombie and was in the basement...kinda like a trap door in the floor and then reached out and jammed a pencil in someones ankle...thats all I remember of it...thats when he screamed...LMAO


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

pixiescandles said:


> OH...I remember another one!!!
> 
> My dad was watching it and I remember my brother who was about 7 or 8 at the time...let out a scream!!! So I never got to finish watching it....it was on VHS...my dad turnned it off and that was that.
> 
> It was zombies..a cabin and in the woods....and I remember one part ...when a girl or a guy had been turnned into a zombie and was in the basement...kinda like a trap door in the floor and then reached out and jammed a pencil in someones ankle...thats all I remember of it...thats when he screamed...LMAO


Pretty sure this one is Evil Dead. A horror Classic

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0083907/


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I am going to have to get that and watch it!!...maybe even invite my brother over and see if he screams again...LOL..

Okay...I think I found my flying pancake 
Without Warning (1980 film) - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Without_warning_1980_movie_poster.jpg" class="image"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/1a/Without_warning_1980_movie_poster.jpg/215px-Without_warning_1980_movie_poster.jpg"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/1/1a/Without_warning_1980_movie_poster.jpg/215px-Without_warning_1980_movie_poster.jpg

and the head
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_That_Couldn't_Die

now I just need to get these and watch them to see.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The pencil stab in the ankle through the trapdoor was most definitely Evil Dead.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

oh what about the flying eyeball to the mouth scene. "Someone is in my fruit cellar." ( : pop : "aaaaaahhhhh!" : Gulp! : ) awesome!


----------

